# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Symbian OS >  دانلود محیط های برنامه نویسی

## MAiLDEREMi

در صورت امکان می خواستم لینک دانلود محیط های برنامه نویسی مثل همون
C++‎ BuilderX و ... رو برام بذارید.
هر کاری می کنم نمی تونم Carbide.C++‎ Professional Edition رو دانلود کنم. فکر می کنم از کشور ایراد می گیره... به هر حال اگه کسی بود که یه Mirror Url از همون برنامه رو برام بذاره متشکر می شم.
این هم همون لینک:
http://forum.nokia.com/info/sw.nokia...119a2b4cb.html

----------


## mousamk

برنامه C++‎BuilderX رو من خودم رو سرور دانشگاهمون آپلود کردم ولی متأسفانه سرعتش کمه.
لینکش به همراه چند تا برنامه دیگه رو اینجا گذاشتم:
http://series60.blogfa.com/post-18.aspx

برنامه Carbide.vs رو هم یکی از دوستان تو سایت زیر آپلود کردن:
http://www.tarahi.net/download.asp?dir=Symbian

----------


## mousamk

تمام لینکهایی که از نرم افزارهای برنامه نویسی سیمبین در اختیار داشتم را در صفحه جدیدی گذاشتم:
http://mousa.persiangig.com/symbian-dev-tools/

----------


## hosein.jozi

جالب بود حله

----------


## Arash-For-Life

یعنی فقط در C++‎ Builder X برنامه نویسی کنیم حله.؟؟؟؟
دیگه برنامه اضافی نمی خواد؟؟؟

----------


## robochoo

سلام
تا حالا واسه موبایل برنامه ننوشتم. می خوام بر نامه ای بنویسم که یه عکس رو edit کنه و با بلوتوث به یه وسیله جانبی که پیر شده بفرستم.
میدوم کاره ساده ای نیست. از دوستان می خوام که راحتترین محیط رو معرفی کنن. جاوا یا سیمبین نمیدونم! اگه هم ممکنه لینک واسه دانلود معرفی کنید.
گوشی هم N95 اگه هم IDE سراغ دارین ممنون میشم لینکشو معرفی کنید.

----------


## Arash-For-Life

http://newlc.com/Nokia-Series-60-SDK.html
توی این سایت هم SDK های زیادی هست.

----------


## amirian

با سلام. نمام لینکهایی که به s60 2nd edition FP1 SDK ختم می شوند خراب هستند و سایت نوکیا هم که از کشور ایران بدش میاد. در اسرع وقت به آن نیاز دارم.لطفا اگه کسی داره یه جا آپلود کنه.

یک سوال دیگه که از فروم نوکیا و سیمبین جواب نگرفنم: آیا در ورژن مذکور یا قبل از آن نمی شه فهمید که هدفون کی به گوشی وصل یا از آن قصع میشه؟ اینم سوال بی پاسخ من در سایت سیمبین

----------


## vangelis_persian

> با سلام. نمام لینکهایی که به s60 2nd edition FP1 SDK ختم می شوند خراب هستند و سایت نوکیا هم که از کشور ایران بدش میاد. در اسرع وقت به آن نیاز دارم.لطفا اگه کسی داره یه جا آپلود کنه.
> 
> یک سوال دیگه که از فروم نوکیا و سیمبین جواب نگرفنم: آیا در ورژن مذکور یا قبل از آن نمی شه فهمید که هدفون کی به گوشی وصل یا از آن قصع میشه؟ اینم سوال بی پاسخ من در سایت سیمبین


سلام 
از خود سایت نوکیا دانلود کنید اما با ف"/ی"/ل"/ت"/ر" شکن فقط در قسمت options
دانلود منیجرتون تنظیمات رو انجام بدید

----------


## xxxxx_xxxxx

> یک سوال دیگه که از فروم نوکیا و سیمبین جواب نگرفنم: آیا در ورژن مذکور یا قبل از آن نمی شه فهمید که هدفون کی به گوشی وصل یا از آن قصع میشه؟ اینم سوال بی پاسخ من در سایت سیمبین


سلام،
اگر سؤالاتتون رو اینجا مطرح کنید هم متخصصین بیشتری بهتون جواب میدن و هم سریعتر به نتیجه می رسید.
فروم:
http://discussion.forum.nokia.com/forum

بخش Symbian
http://discussion.forum.nokia.com/fo...isplay.php?f=6

----------

